# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Java sparrow θηλυκά ή αρσενικά?

## terios

εχω δυο java sparrow αλλα δεν ξέρω αν ειναι αρσενικά η θηλυκά ( έμενα  μου τα δώσανε για ζευγάρι άλλα τελικά είναι του ίδιου φύλλου)
μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε να μου πείτε τι ειναι ώστε να τους πάρω ακομα 2 να τα κάνω ζευγάρια

----------


## panaisompatsos

Στην τελευτάια φώτο, αυτο που κάθεται στα δεξιά είναι 90% αρσενικό κρίνοντας απο το εξόγκωμα που έχει στην βάση του ράμφους του.
Το άλλο σε θηλυκό το κόβω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος
Μεταξύ μας ούτε και οι ίδιοι οι πωλητές δεν τα αναγνωρίζουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι' εγω ετσι νομιζω !

Οτι το δεξι ειναι αρσενικο και το αριστερο θυληκο !

Επειδι ομως οι φωτογραφιες μας παραπλανουν δες τα κι εσυ που τα εχεις Live μπροστα σου !

Ριξε μια προσεκτικη ματια αε αυτο το αρθρο και μαθε για την φροντιδα,τις αναγκες,το φυλο και ολα τα σχετικα !

*Java Sparrow (Πιγκουινάκια): χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλαξεις*Ελπιζω να βοηθησα !


(Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι 98% στην τελευταια photo ειναι αρσενικο αυτο που ειναι στα δεξια,ενω 99% οτι το αλλο στα αριστερα ειναι θυληκο ! ΑΡΑ 100% οτι ειναι ζευγαρακι ! )
(Μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου ομως ! )

----------


## terios

εγω απο κοντά δεν βλέπω να έχουν καμιά διάφορα... μεταξύ τους

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρατηρησε τα πολυ προσεχτηκα....

Μοιαζουν αρκετα τα δυο ειδη...

Μια αλλη αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος ειναι να δεις την συμπεριφορα τους ! 
Μην αποκλιεις ομως και την περιπτωση που ειναι ιδιου φυλου !  :winky: 

Το διαβασες το αρθρο ?  :Happy:

----------


## terios

σήμερα τα παρατήρησα και είδα οτι η μύτες τους φαίνεται να κάνουν καμπούρα και να προεξέχουν λιγο προς τα πάνω. άκουσα να κελαηδάνε κάτι σύνθετο όποτε νομιζω οτι είναι αρσενικά και τα δυο

----------


## annouk313

*"Η αναγνώριση στα φύλα του Σπίνου της Ιάβας είναι αρκετά δύσκολη θεωρούνται όμοια στην εμφάνιση, ωστόσο υπάρχουν αρκετοί αξιόπιστοι τρόποι για να διακρίνει κάποιος τα αρσενικά από τα θηλυκά. Όπως τα περισσότερα είδη, το αρσενικό είναι το μόνο που πραγματικά έχει ένα τραγούδι με ερωτική απεικόνιση. Το τραγούδι δεν είναι τόσο μουσικό, άλλα το αρσενικό υψώνει τον λαιμό του, και τα πόδια, στέκεται σε μια πιο κάθετη θέση και ξεκινάει το τραγούδι. Η στάση του σώματος και το τραγούδι είναι σαφώς μια άμεση αναγνώριση ενός ατόμου ως αρσενικό. Ωστόσο δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε το τραγούδι με το κάλεσμα. Και τα δύο φύλα έχουν κάλεσμα σαν τερέτισμα, αλλά μόνο τα αρσενικά τραγουδούν. Από την πείρα μου έχω ακούσει φοβερές φωνές με μεγάλη ποικιλία , ίσως να μιμούνται και αφομοιώνουν φωνές από άλλα πουλιά και να την τροποποιούν*

*Ωστόσο, ίσως η καλύτερη μέθοδος για άμεσα διάκριση των φύλων γίνεται με τη σύγκριση δύο ή περισσοτέρων πτηνών. Χωρίς αμφιβολία, υπάρχουν φυσικές διαφορές σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά.. Συγκεκριμένα, το μέγεθος του ράμφος και το χρώμα του ράμφος είναι το κλειδί για την εύκολη διάκριση. Τα αρσενικά έχουν ένα μεγαλύτερο και πιο σκούρο κόκκινο ράμφος από τα θηλυκά. Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα εμφανές στις ώριμες πτηνά. Μια προφίλ πλευρά του ράμφους ενός αρσενικού δείχνει ότι όταν το ράμφος πλησιάζει το κεφάλι, η βάση του ράμφους είναι έχει μεγαλύτερη κορυφογραμμή. Στα πτηνά που βρίσκονται σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, αυτό το προφίλ είναι τόσο ευδιάκριτο και φαίνεται το ράμφος να είναι πρησμένο και διογκωμένο στη βάση του. Αντιθέτως, τα θηλυκά έχουν λεπτό, λιγότερο κόκκινο, πιο ροζ χρώματος ράμφος. Τα θηλυκά δεν έχουν "πρησμένο" στην βάση το ράμφος και το προφίλ από το κεφάλι μέχρι τα ράμφος είναι λεπτό και ευθύ , χωρίς κορυφογραμμή. Με απλά λόγια, τα αρσενικά έχουν μεγαλύτερα, κόκκινα ράμφη, ενώ τα θηλυκά έχουν ροζ λεπτό ράμφος. Αυτό είναι ευδιάκριτο στα ενήλικα, αλλά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί στα μικρά πτηνά. Επίσης, στα ενήλικα το χρώμα του σαρκώδους δακτυλίου των ματιών μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε συνδυασμό με το μέγεθος του ράμφους. Τα αρσενικά συχνά έχουν σκούρο κόκκινο αυτόν τον δακτύλιο ,ενώ τα θηλυκά έχουν αυτόν τον δακτύλιο ροζ."

πηγη: * *Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εξωτικών και Παραδείσιων Πτηνών**

ισως με αυτα που αναφερει το αρθρο μπορεσεις να βοηθηθεις ως προς το διαχωρισμο.εχω την αισθηση παντως,οπως λες και εσυ οτι και τα 2 ειναι αρσενικα.εχουν καπως γαμψες μυτες και πιο κοκκινες,σε σχεση με αλλα θηλυκα που εχω δει.και βεβαια αφου λες οτι ακουσες τραγουδι.βεβαια και αυτο δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει γιατι αν δεν εχουν θηλυκο μεσα για ποιο λογο να τραγουδουν?*

----------


## terios

πηρα αλλα δυο οπου τα πηρα για θυληκα. Για ριξτε μια ματια στα ζευγαρια

1ο ζευγάρι










*το 2ο ζευγαρι*

----------


## ria

στο fawn java  δημητρη κοψε οπωσδηποτε τα νυχια ..ειναι τεραστια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> στο fawn java  δημητρη κοψε οπωσδηποτε τα νυχια ..ειναι τεραστια!!!!!!!!!


καλα εσυ αυτο βρηκες να πεις???χαχαχαχα....Πες του αν ειναι ζαυγαρι???

Εγω για το δευτερο ειμαι σιγουρος......Για το πρωτο 90%

----------


## Nick

Στο πρώτο ζευγάρι μου φαίνονται και τα δύο αρσενικά.

----------


## tonis!

στο πρωτο ειμαι  σιγουρος οτι ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα,στο δευτερο 60% και τα δυο αρσενικα.Βρε Δημητρη γιατι κανεις βεβιασμένες κινησεις;

----------


## terios

Το βεβιασμένες κινήσεις δεν θα το έλεγα μιας και είχαμε καταλήξει οτι αυτά που είχα είναι αρσενικά και πήγα και ζήτησα 2 θηλυκά ! τι άλλο να έκανα?

----------


## tonis!

να διαβαζες προσεκτικα τις διαφορες αρσενικου θηλικου.Απ οτι βλεπεις στο πρωτο ζευγαρι και τα δυο πουλια έχουν έντονο εξόγκωμα στο ραμφος τους.Στην δευτερη φωτο το ενα σιγουρα , για το αλλο εχω αμφιβολιες οποτε ας μιλησουν οι πιο εμπειροι στο ειδος!

----------

